# How Many Dogs Are Needed??



## Dolly1218 (Feb 7, 2012)

Im still doing my research on which breed is right (Anatolian Shepherd, Turkish Kangal, or Boz Shepherd) My questions are: How many LGDs will I need for a flock of about 8 goats, 8 sheep, and free range birds, the entire property is going to be about 80 acres? What kind of fencing do i need to keep the dogs enclosed on the pasture? Also how easy is it to incorporate more LGDs as my flock grows? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 7, 2012)

If you kept them together I'd say 1 but Sheep and Goats need different levels of minerals.  Maybe two dogs.  I've found puppies are usually accepted more readily than adults into an already establish group and in any case must be done in steps.

It may take longer for some than other dogs to get used to a new member of the pack or they may never accept it.  It should be known I'm still kinda new at LGD's.


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 7, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> If you kept them together I'd say 1 but Sheep and Goats need different levels of minerals.  Maybe two dogs.  I've found puppies are usually accepted more readily than adults into an already establish group and in any case must be done in steps.
> 
> It may take longer for some than other dogs to get used to a new member of the pack or they may never accept it.  It should be known I'm still kinda new at LGD's.


Would 1 dog be able to handle watching all the animals on such a large acreage? We have coyote packs, cougars, bears, etc.. Can only 1 dog handle an entire coyote pack if needed?


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 7, 2012)

It really is more dependent on your predator load than your number of livestock. We have cougars, bobcat, coyotes and other small predators, so I need 2 dogs, as one could not defend himself, much less a flock, well. With my two, one tends to stay with the flock while the other patrols, and is available to back him up if he gets in trouble.

There is a lot of information on your questions on the workingLGD's group on yahoo, and on the bountiful farms website.

I would get at least 2 dogs, and your perimeter fencing needs to be pretty secure. Electric top and bottom is a good idea too, if you can put it up. Mine have the run of 250,000 acres here, although they seldom go far from the house and pasture. But we found its not easy to confine them if they don't want to be! Electric combined with conventional fence was the most effective for us.

Oh, and there is good information there about how to introduce your dogs. A good working adult dog is always the best to start out with. A good LGD knows how to approach stock that isn't used to dogs. Puppies tend to play too much and need a lot more supervision and some training until they are about 2, as they are long in maturing. My own have done well guarding sheep, goats, chickens and calves at 18 mo, but they were with working parents the first 3 months and we watched them closely here until they were ready.

Good luck!


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 7, 2012)

peteyfoozer said:
			
		

> It really is more dependent on your predator load than your number of livestock. We have cougars, bobcat, coyotes and other small predators, so I need 2 dogs, as one could not defend himself, much less a flock, well. With my two, one tends to stay with the flock while the other patrols, and is available to back him up if he gets in trouble.
> 
> There is a lot of information on your questions on the workingLGD's group on yahoo, and on the bountiful farms website.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will look at those websites. We have very aggressive coyote packs and in some areas wolf packs, I can only imagine they are more intense in Maine. Im worried I will need more than 2 to proctect each other and the flock...


----------



## Dolly1218 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok so I thought I should give a more detailed description of my area to help everyone help me 

Currently I live in Colorado, I will be moving to Maine which will have majority of the same qualities that I have here..
My terrain is flat in some areas and hilly out further. Most the animals will be on the flat area as that is where most of the pastures are. There is some forest out towards the hilly area and brush around a lot of the land. There is 50 acres, in Maine there will be about 80 acres. Is it isolated. The house is about half an acre away from the animals.

I will have (to start with) 8 goats, 8 sheep, 8 yak, and free range chickens/ducks/turkeys. They are all going to be pastured together. In CO we have aggressive coyote packs, wolf pack, cougars, deer, bears, and racoons. In Maine I believe there will be the same with adding moose.. Most animals are eaten/attacked by coyote packs and cougars.

I have young kids and their friends will soon come over often. I have customers that come pick up egss and chicks once a week. Family and a few friends visit fairly often. I also want to be able to take one (alternating between each) of the dogs with me to the Farmers Market, so it needs to be sociable outside the farm.

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like a great place you are moving to. I agree, if you are going to take a dog with you, I'd get more than 2. Especially if there are wolves. The LGD list will be able to give you a much better idea of what breeds will be most affective against your predators, how to blend dogs, and which breeds tend to be the most social. I know the Pyrs are generally very good with people, and my Maremmas are wonderful and great with children. Some breeds are a bit more aggressive and hair trigger than others, so you might actually want a mix. I recommend neutering also, to minimize both fighting between dogs as well as sexual aggression and distraction, as well as drawing coyotes, as we have had females here on the ranch do. (Thankfully, the boss finally spayed them all)
You will find all the guidance you need there, as well as answers to upcoming problems. LGD's are some of the most intelligent dogs I have ever been around, but they are different than any other genre of dog, in the way they think, learn and behave.
Good luck with your new venture!


----------

